# manufacturing date of mobile



## bendre123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hey friends if u want see serial number,manufacturing date,repair date,life timer,serial number then type just *#92702689#.
i have nokia 6610! and orange connection.


----------



## mail2and (Oct 4, 2005)

my dear friend.. am sorry but that has been posted so many times before.. 90% of the ppl already know it..


why do u want to post seperate topics for such small things?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 4, 2005)

Heh .. Andy ... Cool down yaar .. 

@ Bendre .. You can remember the code easily with #war0anty* . .. See its easy .. and if you looke around, you wll find many similar topics ..


----------



## bendre123 (Oct 4, 2005)

thanks 'it_ wantz_me' for informing me.
i really dont know about it.
if many people known about it,
then moderator pls lock this thread


----------



## kaysquare (Oct 5, 2005)

hey its not 'it_ wantz_me' 

it is "it_waaznt_me"

the goofup has changed the meaning of the phrase entirely....

Hilarious!!

@it_waaznt_me : i am sorry if my post affended you...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 5, 2005)

Hahaha


----------

